

Using IMDb data for Netflix Prize - prakash
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2008/03/using-imdb-data-for-netflix-prize.html

======
mhb
Why is it of interest that someone now writes this on his blog? From the start
of the Netflix prize, there were countless assertions and refutations that
movie information would be helpful for better predictions. You can read all
about it in the Netflix prize forum. <http://www.netflixprize.com/community/>

------
attack
This post makes the good point that companies would have far better return if
they look for ways to collect better input data rather than poring all the
effort into getting minuscule improvements from the generic recommendation
algorithms.

------
stillmotion
I look at how IMDb treats their data and laugh. It's basically an excuse for
an API of 1990. This makes their system look like a big wooden network of
pulleys and ropes. And I thought it was an Amazon company...

~~~
iamelgringo
I know. They do allow you to download a version of their database in text file
format.

A better option is to use PyIMBD: <http://imdbpy.sourceforge.net/>

It's a decent API wrapper written in Python. I've messed around with it some.
It's pretty cool. Although the licensing terms from the IMDB's webite were
pretty strict, I thought. Basically, if you used their data for anything
resembling profit, (i.e. the Netflix prize) you've violated the TOS.

